# Cel



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Do your know what trouble code is causing it? Ran for close to month once while waiting for parts and scheduling a visit to dealership


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Says no2 not sensor


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

Just turned 48K and never had a CEL. Knock on wood


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Well might want to replace it. I have been driving a lot of highway miles now and was at 22 grams when I left house and drove to downtown Indy with slow driving, grams went to 24 and was stuck in traffic, put in neutral and got RPMs up and got it in regen prior to shutting off, turned out ok.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

A day or two


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

have had CEL on for close to 2yrs now


----------



## Bear55 (May 24, 2017)

I am pretty sure my wife's car has gone more than a couple of months at a time with the light on. We are at about 37,000 miles and just had it into the dealer for the 7th time yesterday for a variety of CEL. The service writer tried to make a case about how important a CEL was when it was going on and off vs. just staying on. The car has always run ok, but this would not be the one you would pick for a long out of town trip. You never know when the CEL is going to come on. I can read the codes, but that isn't much help really because you still don't know the severity and if it is going to kick into slow mode at some point. We just did the latest recall 17809 got the car back and one week later we had the CEL again, this time for something related to the turbocharger (P2598). They had the car all day yesterday and supposedly went after it with a fine tooth comb, worked with GM and didn't find anything significant. So now we will get the car back again and just wait for the next CEL. My wife is turning in the loaner car this morning to pick up the CTD and I don't have the work order to read the gibberish yet.

We have alway bought new vehicles to avoid having these kinds of challenges. We live out of town and need reliable transportation. I have always sold my own cars when we were ready to trade them because I could confidently say there were great running rigs and had been well maintained. I am pretty sure we are going to have to take a big hit when we go to sell this car, since I for sure can't say that about this Cruze TD.


----------



## Loftye (Apr 16, 2016)

Same as Bear55...had cel for months...its the NOx sensor not covered under the recall for the other NOx sensor. What does the new recall cover? Just programming or will Chev replace the sensor?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gregbonat (Apr 5, 2014)

Think most ctd owners over 50k have had the nox 2 sensor replaced. It was also a recall item so should be under warranty. Had mine replaced at 150k


----------



## Gator (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes the no 2 sensor was under a recall but didnt the letter say 10 years or 120000 miles? So its possible that i will have to pay for the repair because of the 160000 miles i have on the car. I hate those letters, i feel your punished because you drive it more than most


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Bear55
Google says, if no fault found =
*Inspect Wiring Harnesses for Chafing.*


----------



## sparkola (Jun 9, 2014)

1 year or about 22000 miles


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Gator said:


> Yes the no 2 sensor was under a recall but didnt the letter say 10 years or 120000 miles? So its possible that i will have to pay for the repair because of the 160000 miles i have on the car. I hate those letters, i feel your punished because you drive it more than most


theres an extended warranty on nox#1 ............are you sure about #2??


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Anybody know is the new firmware lights up the CEL for DEF service at 25% (or there about)? Had the 99 mile warning and the Perform service go off and then clear itself today (before I got it to my Chevy Service Center.) Had them check it out anyway and they stated my DEF was low and put in 2 gallons. Wondering if the intense heat here in Phoenix over the last few days may have triggered it some how.....


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

It's my understanding that the low quality DEF issue is the nozzle gets crusty and the pattern deteriorates which causes the computer to see results that it doesn't like. My guess is you just blew off whatever was forming on the nozzle. I wouldn't think the heat would make a difference since its all going on in the exhaust pipe.


----------

